# End of an era....



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Spinneys in Bur Dubai is closing.

While I know it means nothing to a lot of people here (the newbies), for some of us, our first impressions of Dubai 10+ years ago was the Bur Dubai area, and Spinneys Supermarket.

Anyway it's shutting on Sunday, another victim of the collapse in trade that we can't talk about...

Spinneys RIP


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> Spinneys in Bur Dubai is closing.
> 
> While I know it means nothing to a lot of people here (the newbies), for some of us, our first impressions of Dubai 10+ years ago was the Bur Dubai area, and Spinneys Supermarket.
> 
> ...


Went there yesterday and it was crowded, came to know about 15% discount .


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

No!!! That truly is the end of an era!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Sunder said:


> Went there yesterday and it was crowded, came to know about 15% discount .


Indians love a good sale!!!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Changing demographics, not the recession.

It will shock newcomers to be told that Western expats used to live in Bur Dubai. But not any more. I don't think Bur Dubai is a popular choice for well-off Indians either and the middle class Indian demographics in Golden Sands/Mankhool are likely to find Spinneys overpriced and a rip off. 

But there's still a large Spinneys near BurJuman and Carrefour has two big stores in the area (BurJuman and another one over near the tunnel). Spinneys is expensive for what it is. I don't think Bur Dubai can support two Spinneys these days.

But yes, I remember the days 10 years ago when I went down to Bur Dubai more often than up to the Marina! Still a great part of town. Dubai was much nicer back in those days. 



The Rascal said:


> Anyway it's shutting on Sunday, another victim of the collapse in trade that we can't talk about...
> 
> Spinneys RIP


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

If the Al Ain Center closes, I might launch a one-man riot.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> If the Al Ain Center closes, I might launch a one-man riot.


AKA Computer Plaza, I agree, we might make it a two man riot.

But we can still have a beer in Jockeys, now if THAT shuts, all hell will break loose, where will the girls go? On the streets?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

That branch was the first supermarket in Dubai that I used when I came to live. Stayed at a "Savoy" hotel nearby - one of the three of them for a couple of months and still going back to that Spinneys occasionally when others run out of certain foodstuffs.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Coincidentally it happened to be the first store I shopped in when I came to Dubai as well - my first month was a hotel apartment close by. Hated the hotel apartment (commute - there were no taxis during rush hour, the metro construction still caused massive jams + internet sucked), hated Bur Dubai, and hardly ever went to that part of town (maybe less than 10 times a year).....


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

rsinner said:


> Coincidentally it happened to be the first store I shopped in when I came to Dubai as well - my first month was a hotel apartment close by. Hated the hotel apartment (commute - there were no taxis during rush hour, the metro construction still caused massive jams + internet sucked), hated Bur Dubai, and hardly ever went to that part of town (maybe less than 10 times a year).....


An Indian that hates Bur Dubai?!  You're a fake Indian!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> An Indian that hates Bur Dubai?!  You're a fake Indian!


Obviously not a very real one, else wouldn't have stayed out of the country this long


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm amazed that so many of us had our first Supermarket experience in that very one.

Now shall we talk about Waxies?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> I'm amazed that so many of us had our first Supermarket experience in that very one.
> 
> Now shall we talk about Waxies?


Waxies - is that a place or something you do with excess hair growth?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Wasn't that your regular haunt Rascal?? It closed down too??


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh, I'd forgotten.

Friday brunch at Waxy O'Connor!

Cheapest brunch in Dubai.

50 AED for five drinks from 12:30 till 7:30. You arrived early enough for a late full English (greasy) and towards the end was a roast (greasy). Always bought more drinks tickets too.

Insanely popular as a post-brunch venue too. We used to go from Yalumba to Waxy's! 

Those were the days 




Stevesolar said:


> Waxies - is that a place or something you do with excess hair growth?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

In the pre Barsha, pre TECOM days Bur Dubai was where most of the hotel apartments were concentrated so it's not surprising many of us had our first exposure to Dubai in the lovely precincts of Bur Dubai.



The Rascal said:


> I'm amazed that so many of us had our first Supermarket experience in that very one.
> 
> Now shall we talk about Waxies?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> Oh, I'd forgotten.
> 
> Friday brunch at Waxy O'Connor!
> 
> ...


That's the one, the kids of today have no idea.....

It's now a polynesian themed bar LOL


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

pamela0810 said:


> Wasn't that your regular haunt Rascal?? It closed down too??



I seem to recall a day there once with Jinx amongst others, then i took them all to Jockeys, Jinx was asked "What do you do here" by a mamasam, her reply "I'm working" was priceless, working and "working" are very different. Happy days, I still had the kitty then too.


----------

